# dx codes



## jo.west (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been working on practice cases for a class and I have been having trouble with these two. I've tried everything that I can think of including different sequencing and I just can't figure them out. So, I'm asking you all for a little help. 

First case: 1. normal left ventricle. 2 moderate biatrial enlargement. 3. mild non-rheumatic tricuspid regurgitation, but only mild increase in right heart pressures.
I'm not sure if the enlargement is also coded, but I have tried with and with out that code with 424.1 and it keeps coming up as incorrect. 

Second case: Exam: abdomen and pelvis CT Reason: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea for one day. Fever. Right upper quadrant pain for one day. Impression: unremarkable exam. 
I've tried vcodes with various combinations of codes for the symptoms. Still at a loss.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 21, 2014)

You need to list all of the codes you are using for each scenario and then I will assist you.


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Apr 21, 2014)

*diagnosis codes*

Hey,
We must be in the same course, I have the same trouble with the first one, but the second one is 787.01(nausea with vomiting), 787.91(diarrhea), 780.60(fever), 789.01(RUQ pain.  Good luck, let me know if you get the other figured out


----------



## laurap (Apr 21, 2014)

For the first case, you will probaly need to code the biatrial enlargement (429.3) first and the non-rheumatic Tricuspid Regurgitation (424.2) second. Hope this helps.

Laura L. Porter, CPC
Jamestown Area Medical Associates


----------



## jo.west (Apr 21, 2014)

swebb4850@gmail.com said:


> Hey,
> We must be in the same course, I have the same trouble with the first one, but the second one is 787.01(nausea with vomiting), 787.91(diarrhea), 780.60(fever), 789.01(RUQ pain.  Good luck, let me know if you get the other figured out



Thanks, I thought I had tried that combo, but apparently not.


----------



## jo.west (Apr 21, 2014)

laurap said:


> For the first case, you will probaly need to code the biatrial enlargement (429.3) first and the non-rheumatic Tricuspid Regurgitation (424.2) second. Hope this helps.
> 
> Laura L. Porter, CPC
> Jamestown Area Medical Associates



That's what I thought too, and it came up incorrect.


----------



## cgbar (Apr 22, 2014)

397.0 for Tricuspid regurgitation


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 23, 2014)

jo.west said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been working on practice cases for a class and I have been having trouble with these two. I've tried everything that I can think of including different sequencing and I just can't figure them out. So, I'm asking you all for a little help.
> 
> ...


  You said here that you are using 424.1 for tricuspid regurg? It is 424.2. Try that one.


----------

